# Any Surf Shooters Here…..?



## Philshoz (Aug 27, 2014)

Are there many surf photographers on here?

I want their advice on lens choice please. Minimum requirements, can't live without, dream lens etc.

Thinking of getting something better than my 70-200 f4.

I have seen a 300mm MKI IS at a reasonable price or 100-400 second hand, sub 1,000 euros.

The budget can't run to a 400mm 2.8 BTW

Thanks.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 27, 2014)

It really depends on how far out the breaking is. Minimum should be about 300mm. If you have an extender, that will allow a lot of flexibility. I shot mavericks and really needed a 1000mm plus some. Might want to consider using a polarizer when the lighting is causing a lot of reflections. Good sturdy tripod is a must- especially if the wind picks up.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Philshoz
I've been a surfer since about 1974
Taken many surf shots from land and water.
I guess it comes down to budget.
I'd love a big grey but can't afford one.
Best lens I had was a FD400 F4 I got back in about 1984
Now I use a 70-200 F2.8LIS I also have a 2xIII
I also do a fair bit of birding and am considering either the old 300F4 or the 400F5.6
Both would be good cheap lenses
The issue is surf spots can be close, or a long way out ... where you could almost get away with a 100mmm or need up to an 800mm
For water shots I have a 14mm ... in the barrel type stuff .. I also use a 35mm ... but also a popular combo is either something like the 24-70 and even the 70-200 is a popular choice, for bigger waves where it's hard to get in close, by sitting in the channel, or if you have the luxury of being on a jetski.
The cheaper lenses are a little slow for cloudy days, but these days cameras are good with high iso .. back in the day with film, my old 400F4 using 100asa film would be too slow on cloudy days.

So for me either the 300 F4 or the 400 F5.6 would be my next choice in lenses ... but I am hoping for new models shortly from Canon as they are the two oldest lenses in Canon's line up ...
The 300 F4 for me is high on the list as it has a short focus of 1.5m good for small birds .... the 400F5.6 only goes down to about 3.5m min focus.. way too long focus for small birding ... fine for surfing though.
So I would suggest the 400 F5.6 over the 100-400 .. it does have a better image quality.
There is talk of a new 100-400 and could be worth the wait, so that would be an option ... but I'd get the prime 400 over the current 100-400


----------



## Philshoz (Aug 27, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> It really depends on how far out the breaking is. Minimum should be about 300mm. If you have an extender, that will allow a lot of flexibility. I shot mavericks and really needed a 1000mm plus some. Might want to consider using a polarizer when the lighting is causing a lot of reflections. Good sturdy tripod is a must- especially if the wind picks up.



Mavs breaks a long way out and invariably has sea spray mixing up in there doesn't it?

Shooting from a boat gets better results.


----------



## Philshoz (Aug 27, 2014)

I started surfing in 1974 also, what a coincidence.

Do you think IS is very important or not. I tend to only shoot in good light, sunny days with the breaking wave about 100-150yds offshore.

Maybe the 400 f4 without IS could be the one. 

Thanks 



Omni Images said:


> Hi Philshoz
> I've been a surfer since about 1974
> Taken many surf shots from land and water.
> I guess it comes down to budget.
> ...


----------



## infared (Aug 27, 2014)

Depends on where you are shooting...at a reef break you may need an 800mm. Close to shore a 200mm could do.
You will find that there is no perfect lens...its all an obsession!!!..
If you want to get great images with less budget...get a camera and get in the water..go to the source...keeps you in shape, too!!!!


----------



## Philshoz (Aug 27, 2014)

I got a Canon housing for my G9. A bit of fun but not the control or speed of a decent housing for my 7D I know.

Plus I'm nearly 60 so taking on the waves we have here in France can be intimidating.



infared said:


> Depends on where you are shooting...at a reef break you may need an 800mm. Close to shore a 200mm could do.
> You will find that there is no perfect lens...its all an obsession!!!..
> If you want to get great images with less budget...get a camera and get in the water..go to the source...keeps you in shape, too!!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mins 400mm to 1000mm on FF. 300mm f2.8 IS mrk I + 1.4x TC III sounds great.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 27, 2014)

Philshoz said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on how far out the breaking is. Minimum should be about 300mm. If you have an extender, that will allow a lot of flexibility. I shot mavericks and really needed a 1000mm plus some. Might want to consider using a polarizer when the lighting is causing a lot of reflections. Good sturdy tripod is a must- especially if the wind picks up.
> ...



Yes, Mavericks is a long shot from a cliff, so visibility is affected. In high school,(San Diego) I when out with a 50mm and a roll of 36 exp. Waded into the surf for close-ups.


----------



## AdventureAlly (Apr 18, 2016)

I went to the Mavericks competition for the first time this year. Only option there is to get on a boat. Even on the boat you are still quite a distance from the contestants. I used a 70-300mm lens on a crop sensor camera making it effectively a 450mm lens. 

Attached a photo showing what you'll get at full zoom. To give you a better idea of what to expect you can check out the photos at
https://www.adventureally.com/blog/mavericks-big-wave-surf-competition

On the boat I was on there have been 2 professional photographers that seemed to have lenses in the 600mm range.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 25, 2016)

Philshoz said:


> Are there many surf photographers on here?
> 
> I want their advice on lens choice please. Minimum requirements, can't live without, dream lens etc.



Certainly go for the 400mm f/5.6 L. Best cheap super prime Canon makes. Its optically almost the same as the 400mm f/2.8 L. Shot @ f/8 I doubt would would see any difference. 

You normally do not need the shallow depth of field of the f/2.8 when shooting surfers.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 25, 2016)

Maverick's is my backyard... I'm in Santa Cruz, Ca. I use a 70-200 2.8, 200 f/2 + ext (1.4, 2.0), 300 2.8 II. 200 is prob the minimum... the 300 does well. Where I go that suits me perfectly. Maverick's comp has gotten to be a major hassle so I go off off comp. I have a place in Maui but rarely go in the winter, mainly for Ho'okipa Beach but I've been at Honolua for surf when it's going off or even La Perouse Bay. Agreed about getting in the water but here in SC you better be local or suffer... I'm getting a UW housing this year just for close-in curl shots. Fortunately I'm local off Stockton Ave, Steamer and Pleasure Point so I don't get any grief. If you're an outsider be prepared to get your licks until they trust you're not going to muff someone's line. I used to surf but went to kitesurfing and windsurfing these days. Waddell Creek anyone or the Maui scene?



Portraits from Hawaii... by davidkm.com, on Flickr



Portraits from Hawaii... by davidkm.com, on Flickr

This is an old one at Steamer with a 7D and 300 f/4...


Steamer... by davidkm.com, on Flickr


----------



## Pookie (Apr 25, 2016)

Omni Images said:


> Hi Philshoz
> I've been a surfer since about 1974
> Taken many surf shots from land and water.
> I guess it comes down to budget.
> ...



I realize that post was from 2014 but if you're still around...

Got an recs for a good housing? For surf, free dive and/or scuba? Mainly surf in SC and free diving in Maui. Rarely tank dive anymore but always an option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2016)

SPL make the best surf housings, they aren't pretty, they are built like tanks and look like them, but they are the best. I had my 1 series SPL advertised here when the forum had a "for sale" section. I sold it on eBay in the end, for more than I paid for it they have that good a reputation. 

AquaTech are the only other serious surf housing company I would consider.


----------

